# House Closing Next Week



## debodun (Jan 6, 2022)

Attorney called this morning saying the closing will be on Tuesday, Jan 11th. I called my realtor and she said I had to do 4 things before that -
get a final electric meter reading, 
get a fuel reserve estimate from my oil supplier, 
obtain a final water meter reading from the DPW and send to my attorney, and
notify my homeowners insurance company to cancel the insurance on the old house on the 11th.

How it went:

okay with electric company, but they said the new owner will have to also contact them when to turn on their service so there is no interruption.
my oil supplier will be happy to come and make  a valuation on the fuel oil remaining in the fuel for a $130 fee.
village clerk sent water meter reading which I forwarded to my attorney
insurance agent said they can't cancel until they have the "short" closing form which I will obtain at the closing.

Seems like I am doing the realtor's and attorney's jobs for them. I should be getting a commission!


----------



## Jules (Jan 6, 2022)

debodun said:


> insurance agent said they can't cancel until they have the "short" closing form which I will obtain at the closing.


Makes sense just in case something caused a day or two delay.

Have you adjusted to the new house?


----------



## debodun (Jan 7, 2022)

In some ways - yes. In others - no. 

Just about done unpacking the "important items". I did find my missing bookcase shelves - *YIPPEE*!! That helps getting the little knickknacks unpacked. 

 Now if I could get the showers to work. My cousin visited Wednesday and he looked at the plumbing. He said everything is gunked up with mineral deposits. He suggested I fill a small plastic bag with CLR, tie it to the end of the tub faucet an let it soak overnight. I haven't done it yet.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 7, 2022)

It's good to hear how you are doing, Deb, and that the Closing is scheduled, and planned to be happening very soon, now.

Also glad you found those shelves!  _Every little bit helps,_ with settling in, I found, even though it was a slow process for me, when I moved in 2020.


----------



## bingo (Jan 7, 2022)

you may need a water softening  system....there's  lime in the water here...turns hard as concrete in everything  it goes thru..
lottsa trouble later on...so...we got one for $400 or so


----------



## Don M. (Jan 7, 2022)

debodun said:


> Now if I could get the showers to work. My cousin visited Wednesday and he looked at the plumbing. He said everything is gunked up with mineral deposits. He suggested I fill a small plastic bag with CLR, tie it to the end of the tub faucet an let it soak overnight. I haven't done it yet.


What is your water source...city water, or well water?  We have a well, with excellent water, but it is full of minerals, and can clog up the sink aerators, etc.  Shortly after moving here, I installed a whole house water softener, and that has worked well for almost 20 years.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 7, 2022)

My sister lives in the country in La. and has to have a water softener.  Always worked for them.  Glad you found your shelves.


----------



## Jules (Jan 7, 2022)

debodun said:


> Now if I could get the showers to work. My cousin visited Wednesday and he looked at the plumbing. He said everything is gunked up with mineral deposits. He suggested I fill a small plastic bag with CLR, tie it to the end of the tub faucet an let it soak overnight. I haven't done it yet.


We have hard water and clean the shower head by filling the plastic bag with vinegar.  You might need to start with the CLR if they’re that bad.  A water softener means hauling heavy bags of the salt.  We had to do that in our former home.  

Did you find out how to open those blinds?


----------



## debodun (Jan 8, 2022)

I have the blinds where I want them for now. Took a little tugging. I don't think they're supposed to be that difficult to raise and lower, though.

The water here is municipal.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2022)

What is CLR ?..


----------



## terry123 (Jan 8, 2022)

Its a heavy duty cleaner. Great stuff!


----------



## debodun (Jan 8, 2022)

A compound marketed in the U.S. to remove mineral deposits on external plumbing - stands fo *C*alcium,* L*ime & *R*ust.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2022)

terry123 said:


> Its a heavy duty cleaner. Great stuff!


thanks Terry, is it like Killrock ?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2022)

debodun said:


> A compound marketed in the U.S. to remove mineral deposits on external plumbing - stands fo *C*alcium,* L*ime & *R*ust.


Oh.right..ok, I see..


----------



## terry123 (Jan 8, 2022)

Don't know killrock.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2022)

It's ok.. deb explained... but Kilrock fyi...is a super powerful descaler...


----------



## Don M. (Jan 8, 2022)

debodun said:


> The water here is municipal.



It's a good idea to test your water every 2 or 3 years.  If you have a store nearby which sells water softeners, you can get a "test strip" for just a dollar, or two, and check the "hardness" of your water.  If you have a State health department nearby, you can also take a sample of your water to them for testing.  So many "municipalities" have largely ignored their water for many years, and who knows what you might be drinking or cooking with.


----------



## debodun (Jan 10, 2022)

The closing day approacheth. The buyers want to do a final walk-through at 8:30 am. Closing is at 1 pm tomorrow (Jan 11th).

I'll have to take some indoor photos of my new house when I get all the packing boxes and wrappings disposed.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 10, 2022)

debodun said:


> The closing day approacheth. The buyers want to do a final walk-through at 8:30 am. Closing is at 1 pm tomorrow (Jan 11th).
> 
> I'll have to take some indoor photos of my new house when I get all the packing boxes and wrappings disposed.


Wowwwwww!
What a huge process, on so many levels, and now nearing this colossal resultant step!


----------



## debodun (Jan 11, 2022)

The buyers did not attend the closing, but their attorney did. I guess whatever works and I get what's coming to me.


----------



## Oldntired (Jan 11, 2022)

debodun said:


> The closing day approacheth. The buyers want to do a final walk-through at 8:30 am. Closing is at 1 pm tomorrow (Jan 11th).
> 
> I'll have to take some indoor photos of my new house when I get all the packing boxes and wrappings disposed.


I’m looking forward to seeing your new house.


----------

